# Importing Vehicle



## Sasha & Pete (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

We are moving over in January and one of the many things that we are considering is wether to bring the car with us or not.

We have a 55 plate renualt megane scenic that is worth probably only about 2500 grand here in the uk we have spent alot of money on it in repairs and servicing etc so if we sold we would be losing out massively.

We were quoted 2500 grand to export the car with some personal belongings is this reasonable and if not do you think we might be better off buying a car in cyprus. We would need a big family car


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Just over 4 years ago we were charged around £900 to transport our car here. I think you need to get another quote.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Just over 4 years ago we were charged around £900 to transport our car here. I think you need to get another quote.
> 
> Pete


Test with Grimaldi from Southampton. They are much cheaper. 

That is RoRo, not container

Anders


----------



## Sasha & Pete (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, Pete was yours container or ro/ro, we have recieved qoutes for 700 pound ro/ro however we need to do container.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You could probably get £650 ro/ro but a container would be much more. If you are bringing items in the container as well as the car make sure that they will build a wall between the car and the other items to protect the car should things move.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We were quoted £540.00 plus VAT by Andrews Shipping (Grimaldis agents in the UK) that was for a Mitsubishi Shogun Warrior 4 x 4. Then I guess you have the customs charges at the other end. This quote was based on the car being shipped from Southampton.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> We were quoted £540.00 plus VAT by Andrews Shipping (Grimaldis agents in the UK) that was for a Mitsubishi Shogun Warrior 4 x 4. Then I guess you have the customs charges at the other end. This quote was based on the car being shipped from Southampton.
> 
> Hope this helps.


We paid 350€ from Italy with Grimaldi so that seem to fit. Custom clearence for our car was about 300 €
Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sasha & Pete said:


> Thanks for the replies, Pete was yours container or ro/ro, we have recieved qoutes for 700 pound ro/ro however we need to do container.


Ours was definitely not ro/ro. It was a last minute decision to take the car and our removals company collected and transported it. My guess is that it went on available container space.

Pete


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

we brought both our cars over by RO-RO out of Southampton & Bristol. Can't remember costs, but used Mike Johnson who lives on the island (+357 99166532). He was very good and guided us through all the bureaucracy

BE AWARE there are very strict rules to follow to avoid paying VERY STEEP importation duties on imports of items not deemed to be your "worldly goods", ie owning the vehicle for at least 6 months before importation. She who must be obeyed is still driving around on UK plates (having had innumerable extensions) because the Customs Department can't get their heads round her individual circumstances (too complicated to go into here), despite Mike's help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> we brought both our cars over by RO-RO out of Southampton & Bristol. Can't remember costs, but used Mike Johnson who lives on the island (+357 99166532). He was very good and guided us through all the bureaucracy
> 
> BE AWARE there are very strict rules to follow to avoid paying VERY STEEP importation duties on imports of items not deemed to be your "worldly goods", ie owning the vehicle for at least 6 months before importation. She who must be obeyed is still driving around on UK plates (having had innumerable extensions) because the Customs Department can't get their heads round her individual circumstances (too complicated to go into here), despite Mike's help!


Don't worry, I saw a Mercedes today with German export plates that expired in March 2003....

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

make me feel a little better!!!


----------

